# Can Now Remove Reflections From Photos Taken Through Windows



## Rose Bannister (Aug 6, 2015)

View attachment 106056

News: Google and MIT Researchers Can Now Remove Reflections From Photos Taken Through Windows Popular Photography


My Take on it

Not sure about the reflection one (I don't think it worked properly in the video) but the gate one is fantastic!  I don't understand how they did it despite watching the video. It is all too technical for me but if they could market a program that does this then imagine it! 

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link.*


----------



## waday (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey, that's pretty nifty. I can imagine cellphone companies would LOVE to have this in their phones as a feature. Clean it up a bit, put a fancy GUI on it (or button that says 'remove reflection'), and voila!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 6, 2015)

wow.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 6, 2015)

Interesting! Good for spying on people I am sure. ;-)


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool.
Math sure can be useful.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 16, 2015)

Do they remove the reflections from a completed photo or do they take multiple pictures at slightly different angles and "merge" them somehow?


----------

